
JustHackIt now for sale on SitePoint within 24 hours of being on TechCrunch - alaskamiller
http://www.centernetworks.com/justhackit-techcrunch-for-sale-hacker-developer-community
======
13ren
Now _that's_ built-to-flip.

It hope he has a liquidity event, validating the accelerating pace of business
development and shortening of the product life-cycle of today. And when I say
"today", I mean of one actual day.

Seriously, it would be awesome if he made out with some cash from this idea.
What he's offering is: a cool name, a cool idea (a _validated-to-some-extent_
idea), an implementation, a (nascent) network effect, and publicity in the
relevant community.

Of course it seems ridiculous because it is only a day's worth. But that's no
real argument against it; it may be an argument against the sale price being
very high, but it's no argument against it being worth something.

There is however one very limiting argument against it - the ease of
duplication:

If you believed this was a great opportunity, how much would it cost you to
catch up? Almost nothing, and you might prefer to start fresh anyway. If it
had been going for 3 months, and had 3 months worth of brand recognition,
network effect and improvement of implementation, that would be worth
something. I don't know how much, but it would take 3 months (approx) to
duplicate. And if you didn't buy it, you might _never_ catch up - so not just
a few month's worth, but some proportion of a life-time's worth.

~~~
alaskamiller
<http://justhackitnow.slinkset.com/>

~~~
13ren
A competitor has already entered this space, validating it!

Though the similarity of likely gives rise to a case of passing off, or
statutory misleading and deceptive conduct (not an infringement of a
registered trademark as I doubt one has been registered - he should have
protected his IP...)

------
fourlittlebees
OMG! Someone found the ??? between launch site and profit! MAKE TECHCRUNCH!
You don't even need to have a business model anymore.

1\. Launch site.

2\. Make TechCrunch

3\. PROFIT!!!!

Sheer genius. And to think, all these years we were wondering.

~~~
breck
Almost. Except I wouldn't call the $500 max bid I set "profit".

~~~
babul
profit = total revenues - total costs.

Even accounting for your time, expertise, and effort at market rates, $500
would still make you "profit".

------
khangtoh
Apparently getting reviewed on Techcrunch == $20

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Where do I sign up? :)

------
maxklein
Heh, now that's an innovative way to drive even more traffic to the site.
13ren, I know you are feeling overwhelmed right now, but the right thing to do
is to see this as an even greater traffic source, and revel in the traffic.
Don't be afraid or feel like you are unpopular, instead, RIDE THE WAVE. The
internet has a very short memory, it's like an ADD kid on crack.

These are your 15 minutes, and this is the second wave. Now figure out how to
make a 3rd wave, and you will get the number of users your site needs to break
through and enter the upwards curve.

------
babul
Regardless of the reasons/ethics for selling, it is still good
entrepreneurship if you can turn around your efforts for profit in one day.
Much of entrepreneurism is about grabbing opportunity.

------
alaskamiller
Gotta know when to hold 'em, when to fold 'em

~~~
khangtoh
in a day? that's too short

------
moses1400
know when to walk away know when to run?

------
icey
I know breck is active here... But if this doesn't signify a
bubble^H^H^H^H^H^H _irrational exuberance_ , I don't know what does.

------
btw0
here is mine, <http://hackit.slinkset.com>

------
rms
What's the reserve?

~~~
breck
It was $200. Wasn't out to make money off this, just get it to an owner with
more time.

~~~
ca98am79
there's nothing wrong with trying to make money off of it, either

------
mstefff
what i want to know is why techcrunch would cover such a stupid website - and
I can't even get them to respond to my emails. never understood them.

------
swombat
_I launched JustHackIt.com last night. I'm really enjoying managing the site
but didn't expect the huge amount of traffic and don't quite know how to
manage a community site like this._

FAIL!!

How lame.

~~~
sysop073
He launched the site last night and has tons of traffic -- that's the opposite
of fail. Fail is "I launched JustHackIt.com six years ago. I'm really enjoying
managing the site but didn't expect to have no hits ever and I'm tired of it."

~~~
swombat
"I launched the site yesterday. Please pay $20 for it" = fail

